# FREE KCBS Team Sponsorship Program



## dan - firecraft (Nov 5, 2013)

Just a heads up...FireCraft has started a new sponsorhship program for KCBS Teams. Here is a link to sign up/details. Let me know if anyone has any questions at all. http://www.firecraft.com/teams


----------



## weberlamp (Nov 6, 2013)

I visited the fire craft site, I struggled to fond exactly what fire craft does for my team.  I understand that I have the opportunity to win a monthly drawing, and I get a 25 dollar gift card, but after that what is the advantage for the team?  I am not doubting this offer just trying to get as much information as possible.


----------



## dan - firecraft (Nov 6, 2013)

WeberLamp said:


> I visited the fire craft site, I struggled to fond exactly what fire craft does for my team.  I understand that I have the opportunity to win a monthly drawing, and I get a 25 dollar gift card, but after that what is the advantage for the team?  I am not doubting this offer just trying to get as much information as possible.


Hi Weber Lamp...what we are trying to do is set something to help competition teams as well as get the FireCraft name out there. The way the monthly giveaway works is the more each sponsored team post links to FC the better than chance it to win the giveaways. We have a bunch of different vendors set up throughout the year that are going to help us give away products that are specifically suited for competition teams. Asking around at comps this year many teams showed interest in the program (especially since it will never cost the team any funds!) Down the line more/different opportunities will come up for sponsored teams as well.  I will be more than happy to answer any other questions you may have.


----------

